# how do know how to find



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

do any of you guys know how to find a coyote den i have a lot in the area.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

my advice is to get wlaking if u see a coyote go behind a brush pile or just sundenly disapear behind somehing then id check it outmost likly they got a den there. Ive found one already


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

ok but i have never seen one and i am in the woods for like 2hours a day m-fri. and sat.-sun. 3-4 hours. but i hear them often and see alot of tracks


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

There usally close to wood pilies or bunch of brucsh or something. There realy ant no specfic way to find them what is it that u do log??


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

follow the tracks, at the end of every set of tracks is an animal.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

School's been canceled for tomorow already so maybe you and I and one of my friends could go and look for some dens. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

neb_bo said:


> follow the tracks, at the end of every set of tracks is an animal.


Or a parallel universe... One where chickens fly and the whole human race has been enslaved by blue whales.


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

sorry weasl but internet wasnt working missed you maybe again lets talk


----------

